# TTOC Web page Trojan virus.



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hello,
When try to access to the TTOC web page my antivirus gave me one alert about a trojan virus and can't open the page:

30/08/2013 http://ttoc.co.uk JS/kryptic.AOA Trojan

Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs for me with Main page or Members area.
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Hoggy,
I tried again now and can't access... I'll check my antivirus program.

Best regards,


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting this up, something is amiss and am looking into it now.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Thanks for posting this up, something is amiss and am looking into it now.


John's fault nick.....hope it is sorted soon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nope, seems someone managed to gain ftp access and amend the site template header with some rouge code.

Now all sorted out and the ftp access secured, hosting company looking into how it happened.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Nope, seems someone managed to gain ftp access and amend the site template header with some rouge code.
> 
> Now all sorted out and the ftp access secured, hosting company looking into how it happened.


Once sorted make a complete backup copy of it........


----------

